# San Diego, Ca. Fancy pigeon needs a home



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

This bird is listed as a dove but is some breed of pigeon and is really beautiful! Someone go get him out of the shelter.










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15899595


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Very pretty is it a roller? I hope it finds a home.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Such a pretty bird! That's an oriental roller


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*BECKEY is right it is an ORIENTAL ROLLER, looks like it is what is called ALMOND color. *GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a beautiful pigeon! That shelter is the San Diego County North Shelter in Carlsbad. Hopefully one of our members that is closer than I am will be able to go and get the bird. We can worry about finding it a home once it is safely in the care of a pigeon savvy person.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I will go get the pigeon on Tuesday. I just checked and the shelter is closed on Sundays and Mondays.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> I will go get the pigeon on Tuesday. I just checked and the shelter is closed on Sundays and Mondays.
> 
> Margaret


Thank you, Margaret! 

Terry


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I live 5 miles away from the shelter and would be willing to go on monday to get him. my wife gets off at noon and could be there by 1:00 pm.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

shawn arnold said:


> I live 5 miles away from the shelter and would be willing to go on monday to get him. my wife gets off at noon and could be there by 1:00 pm.


Shawn, 

Thank you for offering to do this The shelter is closed on Mondays. Could you get the pigeon on Tuesday? You are quite a bit closer than I am.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Shawn! Please let us know if you can retrieve this pigeon or if Margaret still needs to go get it. Margaret is a fair distance away, and I'm a LONG distance away.

Terry


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

Ya i already told my wife that i have to go get him. I'll post it when i get him home.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

shawn arnold said:


> Ya i already told my wife that i have to go get him. I'll post it when i get him home.


Much appreciated! Hope you have had a good weekend and will have a great next week!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

shawn arnold said:


> Ya i already told my wife that i have to go get him. I'll post it when i get him home.


Thank you Shawn. I'll look for your post tomorrow.

Margaret


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I just called the shelter and the pigeon is still there. so I'll be there in a few hours to go and adopt it. I'll let everyone know when i get back. shawn


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Thank you Shawn for caring and doing this.

Looking forward to hearing from you once you have the bird with you.


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm still pretty new to this forum and i see people all the time going out of the way to help these little birds that we all love so much. It's the least I could do. shawn


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Your new pigeon is so beautiful and you are a nice person to adopt it--thanks c.hert


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I'm back from the shelter. He is doing good just a little spooked. some back ground: he was from utah. then sold to some one in Los Angeles. The shelter called the original owner in Utah, he wanted the shelter to ship it back to him. they said no. the owner in L.A. didnt want it. so it went up for adoption. So it looks like he has a home with me. Because the owner in Utah didnt want to pay for shipping (thats what the shelter told me). I'll keep you all up to date on his settling. shawn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You have gotten yourself a beautiful little bird there. Congrats! More pics of him when settled please!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

shawn arnold said:


> Well I'm back from the shelter. He is doing good just a little spooked. some back ground: he was from utah. then sold to some one in Los Angeles. The shelter called the original owner in Utah, he wanted the shelter to ship it back to him. they said no. the owner in L.A. didnt want it. so it went up for adoption. So it looks like he has a home with me. Because the owner in Utah didnt want to pay for shipping (thats what the shelter told me). I'll keep you all up to date on his settling. shawn


Hi Shawn, This is a very nice bird if you want to breed more like it we need to find a mate that is call a kite which, is a t-check carring bronze. Is the bird a male or female for breeding a male almond is the best way to with a kite hen.There is a roller guy in the METRO club I don't know what type of rollers he has but if he has the right roller breed he may have an kite mate for your bird. ................GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

shawn arnold said:


> Well I'm back from the shelter. He is doing good just a little spooked. some back ground: he was from utah. then sold to some one in Los Angeles. The shelter called the original owner in Utah, he wanted the shelter to ship it back to him. they said no. the owner in L.A. didnt want it. so it went up for adoption. So it looks like he has a home with me. Because the owner in Utah didnt want to pay for shipping (thats what the shelter told me). I'll keep you all up to date on his settling. shawn


Shawn,

Thank you so much for getting this little bird from the shelter. It is a real beauty. I'll look forward to the updates on him(or her).

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Shawn! That's a very lovely bird you just saved. Enjoy him or her! We are most appreciative of your help!

Terry


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I would like to thank you all for the support. I will do it agaain if I need to. I'm so glad that I joined this close nit group of pigeon lovers. That would be great George. I think that it is a hen. but will know in a few days of watching it with my other birds. I'll let you all know whats going on with Glory (thats the name the shelter gave him/her).


----------

